# OR Mapping



## G128765 (29. Aug 2012)

Ich habe schon länger nichts mehr im Bereich OR Mapping gemacht. Ist Hibernate immer noch aktuell oder gibt es schon neuere/bessere Frameworks?


----------



## nillehammer (29. Aug 2012)

Bei Java O/R ist JPA 2.0 aktuell. Alle Frameworks, die das implementieren, sind aktuell. Hibernate gehört auch dazu und ist mein Favorit. Es gibt aber auch andere gute, z.B. EclipseLink oder OpenJPA.


----------



## Akeshihiro (30. Aug 2012)

Apache Cayenne gibt es auch noch.


----------

